# Making a Motherboard Back Plate



## Grnfinger (Aug 1, 2013)

I want to make a motherboard back plate in a different color than my case for some contrast.
And depending on how the build goes maybe a mid plate but I don't think it will be required.
What material is best to work with or what is everyone using I guess is my question?
Making radius with metal has to be a real bugger.

Metal would be nice and it what I want to use so I can powder coat it but my metal skills are meh. Wood/MDF or plexi would be ideal but I want it a solid color so how do I paint plexi without it looking like orange peel skin or flaking/chipping? The red Plexi I can get is not the right shade. Looks pinkish in certain lighting.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 1, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance, but you want to pretty up a part of the motherboard that you don't see? I don't know anyone that has made a backplate for a motherboard. What is it even for?

As far as paints, I believe they make paints that will stick on all surfaces, worst case is you have to sand and primer then paint...


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 1, 2013)

The case is large you will see a lot of it.
I'm trying to do a nice clean "wow" factor build and looking for ideas/suggestions. Many people have done it.
It's nothing new


----------



## d1nky (Aug 1, 2013)

im subbed on this as id like to expand my modding skills and see/learn new things.

ive seen many done, mainly for changing the direction of the board. a couple days ago i saw a mod with a new back plate 


and to confirm do ya mean something like this (there are different terms for everything lol)


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 1, 2013)

yes exactly


----------



## d1nky (Aug 1, 2013)

google search. motherboard tray, youll see loads of cool designs. 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...fp=a7585dfb9ee5366e&biw=1920&bih=985&imgdii=_

plastic or metal would be my choice. but i wouldnt be painting the plastic as itll be a nightmare.

these plates are bolted/riveted to the original or replaced?


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 1, 2013)

not sure as I don't have the case yet.
I figure for ease it might be better to bolt on, but then there is room to consider and PCI brackets ect.. So might be better to do it right and replace it completely.

I think I can do most cutting with a plunge router and some jigs, there will be several attempts I'm sure.


----------



## Frick (Aug 1, 2013)

So you're talking about the tray, and not the backplate?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 1, 2013)

im trying to find a really good mod log with one done, i believe the rear of the chassis has to be taken off and attached to the new plate or that new as well. 

trying to attach it would mean the plate has to be thin. but motherboard trays are usually only riveted so that that could be used as a template.

i like the floating mod. where the tray is a reinforced floating X

it appears as there is no motherboard tray. and against the side panel looks as if the mobo is about 20mm from it



have you got or could use any kind of metal press or something similar?


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> google search. motherboard tray, youll see loads of cool designs.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...fp=a7585dfb9ee5366e&biw=1920&bih=985&imgdii=_
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is commonly known as a motherboard tray. That is why I was confused. 

I call that 'backplate' an IO plate.


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a very large assortment of tools for wood working but not many metal tools. a press perhaps if I ask for favors but right now I have only a light metal break


----------



## d1nky (Aug 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> and to confirm do ya mean something like this (there are different terms for everything lol)



^^ LOL

im looking through mod logs and theyre just full of people chatting randomly !






Grnfinger said:


> I have a very large assortment of tools for wood working but not many metal tools. a press perhaps if I ask for favors but right now I have only a light metal break



maybe itll have to be a thing you experiment with, draw up a few designs. test and repeat


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ^^ LOL
> 
> im looking through mod logs and theyre just full of people chatting randomly !
> 
> ...



We are  people chatting randomly about modding/ water cooling but we have style..


----------

